# Rolex Submariner 16800 Matt Dial



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have lusted after a submariner for years, has to be my all time grail, and recently started to think with my savings account getting 1% and Rolexâ€™s holding their values so well, maybe just maybe I could justify buying one somehow...

At this stage itâ€™s still definitely maybe, but nonetheless have been looking into them and found out that the 16800 matt dial was made in the early 80â€™s. This is great as not only would it mean the possibility of a birth year grail, but I think the 16800 offers the best of both worlds, vintage matt trit dial but with sapphire crystal and quickset date.

So all opinions welcomed, pictures great and if anyone owns one, or has owned one in the past even better! Iâ€™m looking for general chat on the watch and more importantly my ideaâ€¦ should I somehow try to justify it and splash out or not!?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Do it especially if you have the money, as like you say you won't loose on it.. as for the actual watch, it's a good point about the best of both worlds, matt dialed but with a sapphire crystal  although the dials did change around 85 when they started to be produced with a gloss dial and WG surrounds.


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

As I say I am very tempted it would be a pre '85 I was after, do you know what dates they manufactured the plain matt dials on them from 19xx to 1984?

So have you ever owned one?


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have just been looking into it and still not sure of exact dates when the matte dial 16800 was made.

I know I like the slightly more vintage look of the matte dial as opposed to the gloss dial with white gold marker surrounds. But what do the rest of you prefer...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I prefer the matt dial, but I also prefer a non date...And acrylic crystal....Which would make it a 5513 

Very nice though, and a bit rarer than the gloss dials maybe? And the tritium will go that lovely caramel colour.....


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

maxi dial, not spoiled by a date or cyclops, marker surrounds. does this exist? model number? not fussed about matt or gloss really, but would prefer sapphire.

what about the 'orrible rehaut/flange thing? and those new lugs? and the polished links? mind you the glidelock is nice isnt it. still wont be buying a new one next year :tongue2:


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

I like a watch with a date, they are undoubtedly both very nice... pros and cons for both, the gloss dial with white gold markers is a bit more sleek, but then the matte is nice and understated and as you say, markers will go that lovely caramel colour...

mmmm


----------



## UkWatchGuy (Nov 29, 2009)

what is the approx valuation of a 16800 matt dial Rolex Sub?


----------

